# FilStar xP canisters



## ImportRacer (May 13, 2003)

I was cleaning out my filters today, when something don on me....I have 2 FilStar canisters, a xP3 and xP4...I looked at the propellers(motors) and wondered what would happen if I swap these two....The xP3 propeller into the xP4 and vise versa...I ran the two filters with no problems for 2 hours...

Is it safe in the long to run it this way???Second, is the xP3(with the xP4 propeller) pumping water at a xP4 gph rate now???
I know the filter media is less in the xP3, but maybe people can purchase the xP3 and at the same time order a xP4 motor....Will it work???

NOTE: I had to swap back to factory conditions because I'm trading the xP4 off with someone....I'm not a crook...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah find this out please. I got an xp3, and would love more flow out of it.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

good question........hmmmmm, works on a magnet system, but the 
"impeller" (proper name) shouldnt matter, but i have been wrong before


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

IMPORT RACER, did you replace the whole motor and impeller, or just th impeller. May kind of be like the propeller on a boat. Diff angle means more or less speed.


----------



## ImportRacer (May 13, 2003)

Everyone....

I swaped the whole magnetic/impellar/rod part...I observed more current being pumped out of the xP3!!!The rod that is in the middle has two rubber caps for each of its ends, be advise that the cap that goes in first may get stuck inside, it's nothing to worry about...Just don't freak when swaping the motors and find that it's hard to place the new motor in, simply take the cap(that goes in first) off the new motor, the new motor rod will be using the old rod's cap...

So YES, by seeing what I saw, swapping a xP4 magnetic impellar will increase the gph....


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

dont think it has to do with the impeller . It has to do with the motor gph.. imo


----------



## ImportRacer (May 13, 2003)

Fresh2salt said:


> dont think it has to do with the impeller . It has to do with the motor gph.. imo


Which is the motor???Obviuosly the impellar is not the motor, but is the cylinder-magnet wrapped around it the actual motor???Both are the exact same size magnets...Only visual difference is the amount of "wings" the xP3 has to the xP4...There are more winds on the xP3 prop....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i would have to disagree... pitch, size, shape, angle etc can have jurastic effects on water flow... you prob arent getting the same flow as the XP4, but more than the orig. XP3 impeller... there are tons of mods for powerheads and such, that involve nothing but a few mods to the impeller/prop, in the same motor housing... out of curiosity could you post a side by side pic of the 2?


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

ImportRacer said:


> Everyone....
> 
> I swaped the whole magnetic/impellar/rod part...I observed more current being pumped out of the xP3!!!The rod that is in the middle has two rubber caps for each of its ends, be advise that the cap that goes in first may get stuck inside, it's nothing to worry about...Just don't freak when swaping the motors and find that it's hard to place the new motor in, simply take the cap(that goes in first) off the new motor, the new motor rod will be using the old rod's cap...
> 
> So YES, by seeing what I saw, swapping a xP4 magnetic impellar will increase the gph....


Excellent experimenting







..I can't applaud that scientific type inquiry enough. You have found a way to increase the perfomance of your filter by switching the impellar to the one from the larger unit ....sweeet







I wonder how much it would cost me to get the impellar set for the XP 4?..do you think it would be worth buying to increase my XP3 performance?

Your interest in performance vehilces must be rubbing of on to you aquarium maitainance skills


----------



## capmikejohnson (Jul 4, 2006)

cant be much more than these Rugged Child can they? 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...fm?pcatid=14945


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

capmikejohnson said:


> cant be much more than these Rugged Child can they?
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...fm?pcatid=14945


Hey Thanks Cap Mike!


----------

